# How to tell if Furnace has Gas / Electricity



## indianaftw (Feb 7, 2011)

I just purchased a foreclosure. It has a furnace with no pilot light and gives instructions on how to get it started. But, for some reason I can't get anything to work. I cannot tell if any gas is going to it or if it is even getting any electricity. Is there a way for me to verify either?

To power it, there is the switch at the breaker, then next to the breaker box there is switch that says FURNACE on it. Then just outside of the furnace there is another switch (with a fuse next to it), and it looks like it was installed upside down, so I can't tell which way is on.

It says on the outside that it will try 3 times to light it and then will lock it up and not allow you to try again for 3 hours.

I really have no experience with this kind of furnace and I have no idea what to expect. Is there something that I missing here that is obvious? The home was winterized if that is useful and I have nothing else in the house that uses gas to verify that the gas is working. I can only go with the fact that the gas company has told me that it is on.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

do you have an electrical tester?? go to home depot (or other box store) and buy a pencil type electric tester. when you touch the outside of a wire with the tester, it will light up and buzz if there is electricity. try it at the furnace where the wire enters it. if nothing, then flip the switch marked "furnace" and check again. check both the feed and load wires from that switch box to make sure you have power to it. Check the panel to see if there is a breaker marked "furnace" is it ON or OFF??

also, have you taken the cover off of the furnace?? if there is power to it, the circuit board should have a couple of LEDs on it. these are used for troubleshooting and will blink a code if there is a problem. 

follow the gas line from the furnace and see if there is a shut-off valve.. is it turned OFF or ON. check the gas meter outside to see if the valve on it is ON or OFF. 

check the thermostat... is it electronic or a simple dial one??? replace the batteries in it if it is electronic, low batteries will definitely be a problem even after you get the pilot going. make sure it is set to call for heat.

are you sure the pilot is lit all the time?? maybe it is an ignitor that only lights the pilot when calling for heat. 

one other thing.... if it is a high efficiency furnace, check air intake and check the small reservoir for water.. if it cannot drain, the furnace will not start. 

hopefully these will get you going.

good luck...

rod


----------



## indianaftw (Feb 7, 2011)

rditz said:


> do you have an electrical tester?? go to home depot (or other box store) and buy a pencil type electric tester. when you touch the outside of a wire with the tester, it will light up and buzz if there is electricity. try it at the furnace where the wire enters it. if nothing, then flip the switch marked "furnace" and check again. check both the feed and load wires from that switch box to make sure you have power to it. Check the panel to see if there is a breaker marked "furnace" is it ON or OFF??
> 
> also, have you taken the cover off of the furnace?? if there is power to it, the circuit board should have a couple of LEDs on it. these are used for troubleshooting and will blink a code if there is a problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick response, I really appreciate it.

I went and got one of those electrical testers and it really helped out a lot. Apparently they had the Furnace and Water Pump mixed up on the breaker box list. So I was able to get power to the furnace.

Now I've got another problem.

I can hear the furnace click on and the LED light says it has power and isn't blinking any error codes. But then it just does nothing at all. I can't even get the fan to run when I turn the the fan on from the thermostat. I really have no clue what could be wrong with it.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

wiring issue or blown low voltage fuse. Check batteries in stat if it has them.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

have you checked that the gas is turned on??

Also, is there a fuse on the circuit board of the furnace??

do you have the manual for the furnace??

what is the make and model, you should be able to find it online... they usually have some good troubleshooting steps to help you along.

do you have a manual for the thermostat?? 

go to building store and get a 10' piece of thermostat wire (make sure there are at least the same number of conductors as you need for your stat).

and other thing you could do, disconnect the thermostat from where it is (make a note of the wiring before you disconnect). then take it down to the furnace... now, get a piece of thermostat wire and connect it up to the furnace right there, now you have the controls right where you are working.

take some pictures... that may help figure out what you are seeing/not seeing.

good luck

rod


----------



## indianaftw (Feb 7, 2011)

rditz said:


> have you checked that the gas is turned on??
> 
> Also, is there a fuse on the circuit board of the furnace??
> 
> ...


The gas is switched to on outside the house as well as at the furnace.

Yes, there is a fuse on the circuit board and it does not appear to be damaged or blown.

I do not have the manual of the furnace. It is a Bryant Plus 80 Two Speed Model 330AAV036100

I forgot my camera the last time I was there and since it is approaching zero, I didn't stay at the house long enough to do much more. I am having a family member come over tomorrow to check out it out that is an experienced electrician and hopefully they will see something that I'm not seeing.

If not, I'll have to hire it out I guess.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

there is a switch on the circuit board. This should be turned ON. 

also, there is probably a safety switch that will not allow the furnace to start while the door is off. check that as well... 

if you provide an email address, I downloaded a small manual for the furnac, it will tell you how to properly start the furnace. it does not have the LED codes, I am still looking...

rod


----------



## indianaftw (Feb 7, 2011)

I have not seen a switch on the circuit board, but I also had no clue I should be looking for one. These systems are just so foreign to me. I do know of the safety switch and if I have the door off it won't 'click' on like it is getting power to the machine and when I push down on it, I can hear it 'click' and then the LED on the circuit board turns on.

How do I check the LED codes? There are instructions on the front of the furnace on how to start it as well as the error codes list.

Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

i believe your model Number is 340AAV as I cannot find a manual for the 330AAV.

anyways, still looking for the meaning of the code

rod


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

the LED should be blinking a code, even if it is working properly. check that... the manual shows that there is a switch on the main board. it should be turned on. this is a safety switch to turn on and off gas flow. if it is in off position, that may be all that is wrong.. 

rod


----------



## indianaftw (Feb 7, 2011)

I just discovered that it has a new main board installed. It is the following:

http://www.climatedoctors.com/Items...yant 325879-751 2-Speed Control Circuit Board

Part No. 325879-751


----------



## indianaftw (Feb 7, 2011)

So now I have figured out how to get the blower to turn on.

But then from the board, there is no power coming FROM the board. The wire is hot going in and then the only wire that is leaving the board hot is the white wire that I THINK is the lighter to get it hot.

Any ideas what the problem is and how much it will cost me to get this fixed?

Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

call a pro if you are unable to follow the wiring schematic on the blower door. I take it you are in Fort Wayne as am I. There are over 100 contractors you can call in this area.


----------



## indianaftw (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope, Indianapolis. FTW = For The Win

I have somebody coming tomorrow that a friend referred to me.


----------

